# Question for all makeup artists-Please Help Me



## bellaxo812 (May 13, 2010)

I have tried to find an answer to this and couldn't, so I apologize if this is repetetive.

Before I go spending more money, I want to know if I can mix the Ben Nye concealer's with foundation to customize my color for a client. The Ben Nye concealers are very thick and have to be thinned out to be worn as concealer, so I'm wondering if I can just use them as is with foundation. Camera Ready Cosmetics is sold out of the foundation palettes that I want and I have heard of some people waiting up to 2 months to get their palettes when they ordered directly from the CS site. All this frustration trying to track down the palettes has led me to wonder if I am ok with what I already have which is my Ben Nye concealer palette. Please help as I have a wedding coming up and would need time to order if I have to. TIA!!


----------



## bellaxo812 (May 13, 2010)




----------



## laceface (May 14, 2010)

I have a Ben Nye Concealer Palette and I wouldn't recommend mixing with a foundation to customize to your client. I think it would get very thick in messy by the time you achieved the color you wanted. 

If you need a foundation palette, I MUST recommend the RCMA Shinto Palette. Buy the RCMA foundation thinner as well. There is such amazing coverage so you can use it as a concealer or thin it down to a foundation. Not to mention it will last you forever! I do recommend applying it with a damp foundation sponge (a good quality sponge!) otherwise you will see some streaking. You can find it here - RCMA Color Process CPF11 Palette


----------



## bellaxo812 (May 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laceface* 

 
_I have a Ben Nye Concealer Palette and I wouldn't recommend mixing with a foundation to customize to your client. I think it would get very thick in messy by the time you achieved the color you wanted. 

If you need a foundation palette, I MUST recommend the RCMA Shinto Palette. Buy the RCMA foundation thinner as well. There is such amazing coverage so you can use it as a concealer or thin it down to a foundation. Not to mention it will last you forever! I do recommend applying it with a damp foundation sponge (a good quality sponge!) otherwise you will see some streaking. You can find it here - RCMA Color Process CPF11 Palette_

 
Thank you!


----------



## MzzRach (May 17, 2010)

I agree with the RCMA Shinto foundation palette - it's fabulous.  It comes in 2 sizes, so if you want to try it, you do not have to splash out for the larger size.


----------



## bellaxo812 (May 17, 2010)

Thank you! I was back and forth between RCMA or Cinema Secrets but found it too frustrating to decide which palettes to for CS. I was afraid to purchase the RCMA because I read it's harder to work with than the CS, but it also said if you get the RCMA thinner then you're fine. So I got the thinner and the Shinto palette to start with, later I'll get the KO palette so that I'm covered no matther who sits in my chair. Thanks for the advice!

Also, just a quick note-I did buy the CS foundation palette #3 and I was looking to also get #5 in the future. Has anyone mixed the CS cream foundations with the RCMA? I know their consistency is different but I wonder how the 2 would work together. If anyone has done this, please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## LRMakeup (May 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bellaxo812* 

 
_ Also, just a quick note-I did buy the CS foundation palette #3 and I was looking to also get #5 in the future. Has anyone mixed the CS cream foundations with the RCMA? I know their consistency is different but I wonder how the 2 would work together. If anyone has done this, please let me know. Thanks!_

 
I mix CS and RCMA together occasionally when a need to mix a specific color. RCMA is a lot drier, so you have to work it and warm it up to make it as creamy as CS. It works well together, but I can't really tell the difference in consistency/finish compared to using each one individually. 
I like mixing RCMA or CS with liquid foundations more


----------

